# Paedobaptism vs. Believers baptism



## carygephart (Dec 21, 2015)

Any books and resources you would suggest on the topic?


----------



## timfost (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is a recent post:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/88435-resources-on-baptism


----------



## johnny (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Carygephart.

You will need to affix a signature to your posts. 

There are a lot of resources here on Puritanboard but it can sometimes depend on where you are coming from, a good way to open this can of worms is to tell everyone up front which side you are leaning towards. This will save everyone the time of second guessing your position. Did you know that domestic cats, when they are marking their territory, leave at different times during the day, so that they don't run into other cats who may be crossing their paths. (just an interesting aside that may be of no use )


----------



## carygephart (Dec 21, 2015)

johnny said:


> Hi Carygephart.
> 
> You will need to affix a signature to your posts.
> 
> There are a lot of resources here on Puritanboard but it can sometimes depend on where you are coming from, a good way to open this can of worms is to tell everyone up front which side you are leaning towards. This will save everyone the time of second guessing your position. Did you know that domestic cats, when they are marking their territory, leave at different times during the day, so that they don't run into other cats who may be crossing their paths. (just an interesting aside that may be of no use )



I lean more toward believers baptism if that helps.

How does one affix a signature to my posts in the tapatalk app?


----------



## carygephart (Dec 21, 2015)

timfost said:


> Here is a recent post:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/88435-resources-on-baptism



Thanks brother Tim I will read through the post when I get a chance.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 21, 2015)

See the link in my signature for instructions on fixing yours. Folks, I appreciate zealousness for the rules; but since you don't know when or if a moderator is addressing something, please let the moderators moderate.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 21, 2015)

johnny said:


> Did you know that domestic cats, when they are marking their territory, leave at different times during the day, so that they don't run into other cats who may be crossing their paths. (just an interesting aside that may be of no use )



Most times I do not laugh over theological topics but temptation got the best of me with this part of your post.


----------



## Jake (Dec 21, 2015)

You mention you're a pastor who holds to the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cannons of Dordt in your profile. I think a lot depends on what your purpose is. Is it counseling members/potential members of your church who are not convinced of paedobaptism? Are you interacting with credobaptists and need to better understand their position?


----------



## johnny (Dec 21, 2015)

NaphtaliPress said:


> See the link in my signature for instructions on fixing yours. Folks, I appreciate zealousness for the rules; but since you don't know when or if a moderator is addressing something, please let the moderators moderate.



Thank you Chris,
Sorry about that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2015)

The Biblical Doctrine of Infant Baptism: Sacrament of the Covenant Of Grace by Pierre-Charles Marcel


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 21, 2015)

I found Robert Shaw's treatment of infant baptism in his exposition of the Westminster Confession to be an excellent survey of the key points. It is available online and is relatively short. That would be an helpful starting point from which you could decide which aspects of the question to begin exploring further.


----------



## carygephart (Dec 22, 2015)

Jake said:


> You mention you're a pastor who holds to the Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cannons of Dordt in your profile. I think a lot depends on what your purpose is. Is it counseling members/potential members of your church who are not convinced of paedobaptism? Are you interacting with credobaptists and need to better understand their position?



My background is in a Restoration movement Stone-Campbell church so I immediately have an aversion to paedobaptism. I'm new to the Reformed faith and basically just trying to figure out where I stand on secondary issues like this. I have so much to learn so I thought it would be a good idea to hear some of both sides on this issue.


Cary
Preaching/Teaching Elder, Iroquois Valley Christian Church
Independent
Rensselaer, IN

'You are no saint,' says the devil. Well, if I am not, I am a sinner, and Jesus Christ came into the world to save sinners. Sink or swim, I go to Him; other hope, I have none.
- C.H. Spurgeon


----------



## carygephart (Dec 22, 2015)

au5t1n said:


> I found Robert Shaw's treatment of infant baptism in his exposition of the Westminster Confession to be an excellent survey of the key points. It is available online and is relatively short. That would be an helpful starting point from which you could decide which aspects of the question to begin exploring further.



This is perfect. Thank you for a simple starting place.


Cary
Preaching/Teaching Elder, Iroquois Valley Christian Church
Independent
Rensselaer, IN

'You are no saint,' says the devil. Well, if I am not, I am a sinner, and Jesus Christ came into the world to save sinners. Sink or swim, I go to Him; other hope, I have none.
- C.H. Spurgeon


----------



## timfost (Dec 22, 2015)

Also, the White v. Shishko debate is excellent.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RoVXoH585gw


----------



## carygephart (Dec 22, 2015)

timfost said:


> Also, the White v. Shishko debate is excellent.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RoVXoH585gw



Will watch this. Thanks for all the good resources.


Cary
Preaching/Teaching Elder, Iroquois Valley Christian Church
Independent
Rensselaer, IN

'You are no saint,' says the devil. Well, if I am not, I am a sinner, and Jesus Christ came into the world to save sinners. Sink or swim, I go to Him; other hope, I have none.
- C.H. Spurgeon


----------

